# New CPU



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2012)

Please suggest the best possible configuration for under 30k. Need CPU only. Thanks


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Answer these questions please -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Average Gaming and Image editing.. PS, Lightroom etc n web

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7 32 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 gb or more

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No.. have a samsung 20 inch (16:9)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Mouse, Keyboard

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a week or two

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Always

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi.. Nehru place is my shopping hub 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: na


----------



## Neo (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Wanna Low Budget Gaming PC 20-25k.. Help me Please*

Intel Core i3 3220 @ 7.1K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @ 4.2K
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 @ 1.5K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA II @ 3.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU @ 2.7K
NZXT Source 210 Elite OR NZXT Gamma @ 2.7k
Gigabyte HD 7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.9K


----------



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any good options in AMD ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2012)

What is major priority, gaming or Editing stuffs? If the purpose is solely gaming then the Intel based rig suggested is perfect. But if CPU intensive tasks are main priority then you can consider an AMD quad core or 6 core based solution. Sadly the latest two processors, FX 6300 (6 Core) and FX 4300 (Quad Core) are still not available in India (which are also very good for gaming too) but we're expecting it in the Month of January. So I'll suggest you to wait a little bit for the release of those two processors.


----------



## arian29 (Dec 28, 2012)

Majorly its editing.. then gaming.. i go a lot of editing of RAW file and that sucks up the processor.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Then blindly go and pick a 8350 based rig. Its perfect for editing and powerful too. Increase your budget too coz you're going to need it for the type of work 
you'll be doing.

*AMD fx 8350 - 12.5k
Asus M5A97 - 6.9k
G-Skill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 2 @ 3K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA II @ 3.3K
Corsair CX 430 V2 PSU @ 2.7K
NZXT Source 210 Elite OR NZXT Gamma @ 2.7k
Gigabyte HD 7770 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.9K*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2012)

Or he can get a FX-8120 at 9.4K


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2012)

IMO FX6300 makes sense at his budget, and since he is going yo buy it in a week or two, chances are they will be released, maybe he has to wait another week. 
FX6300 performs good in gaming as well.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

Intel i5 - 3570 @ 12.5k
Asus P8B75M-LX @ 3.9k
Corsair Value Select 1333 Mhz 2x 4Gb @ 2.2k
WD 500GB HDD @ 3.3k
CX430v2 PSU @ 2.7k
Cm Elite 344 @ 2.1k
HD 5570 @ 3.3k

Total : 30k

BTW, why i5 3570 - check below and if won't oc :
AMD FX-8350 Processor Review: Tuned-Up Bulldozer. Page 7 - X-bit labs
Benchmark Results: Adobe CS 6 : AMD FX-8350 Review: Does Piledriver Fix Bulldozer's Flaws?
AnandTech - The Vishera Review: AMD FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300 and FX-4300 Tested

look at the PS performance which Op needs most and in gaming core i5 is much better with such lower med GPU.


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice suggesstion. And the OP can add a better gpu later on. (Maybe he can skip it for now, else extend budget and HD 6770 for 6k)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2012)

And 100 watts of power savings too over the AMD FX 8 series.


----------



## arian29 (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems all the items listed are available on Flipkart.. is it better to buy from there or to get them from Nehru Place ? Also can you please clarify Processor power/speed vs graphics card.. 
how and whats the effect and which one should get the more investment. Also i would prefer AMD to intel as i have had good experience with it for over 10 years now .. Ya.. can stretch budget by another 6k 
Any AMD+Gigabyte combo.. have had very bad experiences with Asus..

On flipkart..
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3302/51315004.jpg


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ FK is a little pricy for some items. Sapphire HD7770 OC is available at Nehru Place @ 7900. Also try MDComputers, Vedant Computers if you find a better deal.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

While comparing the prices, please consider that Flipkart.com prices include octroi/taxes, etc where they deliver directly i.e. metros I guess (we dont have to pay anything extra to delivery boys) and all other online shops quote the prices without taxes/octroi. So the prices increase by minimum 500 rs for heavy components which weigh more at least here in Maharshtra, I'm not sure about Delhi taxes/octroi.
So compare all the prices carefully if you are buying from online shops. And obviously if you visit Nehru Place, you'll get cheaper deals.


----------



## arian29 (Dec 29, 2012)

Guess ill go to Nehru Place.. Any AMD+Gigabyte combo..


----------



## vkl (Dec 29, 2012)

Opt for i5 3570 based combination with hd7770 if priority is editing images in photoshop.
In photoshop still many tools are single/light-threaded.
Also many functions in photoshop CS6 including some filters are GPU-accelerated which would be handled better by the GPU.
Fx8350 would be faster in case if some heavy filters are applied or in case of ray-tracing,otherwise i5 3570 would be better for most things in photoshop.
M5A97 should be fine for fx8350.Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is hard to find.For Gigabyte board next option is GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 -9.1k


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

*@ arian29 *

Get this:

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

Stick with the Asus board. I guess you must have had bad experiences with Rashi Peripherals. But now Asus RMA is handled by *DIGILINK.*
They are famous for handling RMA efficiently and in time.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

arian29 said:


> Guess ill go to Nehru Place.. Any AMD+Gigabyte combo..



Try getting 8120, as it will save you ~2K.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

I still recommend piledriver (8350) as it has more instruction set support (FMA3) and better ipc. 
8350 is quite faster than 8120 and that 2k is well justified.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2012)

Buddy, FX-8350 is around 3.1K costlier than FX-8120 and for even higher CPU intensive works, FX-8120 will suffice OP's need. So, if OP has budget constrain then FX-8120 is the best CPU he'll get at sub 10K price point.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

Ya but op is ready to stretch his budget and he can also save cash by opting for that gigabyte 7770 instead of sapphire.
If he can get the 8350, then why not? 

Afterall piledriver cpu's are good improvements over bulldozer cpu's they replace.


----------



## arian29 (Dec 29, 2012)

hows corsair vengence compared to the g-skills ripjawx ?


----------



## Neo (Dec 29, 2012)

arian29 said:


> hows corsair vengence compared to the g-skills ripjawx ?



Both are same, not much difference in performance, with Ripjawsx scoring very slightly ahead. But Corsair service is better in India I guess. 
You can Opt for either if the two.


----------



## arian29 (Dec 29, 2012)

Am going for the FX 8350 and  corsair vengeance 4gb x 2 and gigabyte 7770OC. For the cabinet hows this >> CABINET In nehru place am getting it fir 3700.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ If you can go for it, then why not. 

Corsair cabinets have rock solid build quality.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2012)

Regarding Ram query, get the RipjawX as it overclocks better than Vengeance. The 1600 Mhz RipjawX can easily run at 1866 MHz speed and you might be unaware of the fact that Piledriver and Bulldozer CPUs respond very well to higher speed ram. I'm running them at 1866 MHz speed @ 1.6V for last 1.5 months without any issues. If pushed further, they can run at 2000 MHz speed also.


----------



## arian29 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks All .. i got this..

AMD fx 8350 @ Rs11400
Asus M5A97 @ Rs6500
Corsair Vengence 1600 MHz 4GB X 2 @ @ Rs3300
CoolerMaster Elite 310 @ Rs2000
Sapphire HD 7750 OC 1GB GDDR5 @ Rs6900

Couldn't find the Gbyte 7770OC and the 970 UD3 anywhere.. The non gb7770OC were out of budget


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2013)

FX-8350 is 12.5K, not 11.4K. I think you are confusing it with FX-8150 which currently retailing at 11.4K.


----------



## arian29 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> FX-8350 is 12.5K, not 11.4K. I think you are confusing it with FX-8150 which currently retailing at 11.4K.



lol no.. FX 8350 is for 11400.. i bought it today.. and 8150 is 10100 Rates as of today in Nehru Place..  

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/9186/dsc1804n.jpg


----------



## Neo (Jan 1, 2013)

Whao! So Nehru Place trolling us .. nice.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

arian29 said:


> lol no.. FX 8350 is for 11400.. i bought it today.. and 8150 is 10100 Rates as of today in Nehru Place..



Awesome price!!
So,  from which shop did you get it? SMC?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2013)

Really great pricing brother. Enjoy the power of 8 core now.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

arian29 said:


> Thanks All .. i got this..
> 
> AMD fx 8350 @ Rs11400
> Asus M5A97 @ Rs6500
> ...



congrats and the choice of components are excellent


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 2, 2013)

i was hoping that FX 8320 would be released in india but at that price FX 8350 is just amazing

Anyway Congrats good buy


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am using Corsair VX450W psu.. hope its good enough for this setup.

Theres a 8pin 12 volt power connector on the asus board.. but theres no such connector with the psu.. wat to do ? should i put connect a 4pin connector there and leave the rest 4 pins empty ??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ Its good enough.


----------



## image (Jan 5, 2013)

arian29 said:


> Thanks All .. i got this..
> 
> AMD fx 8350 @ Rs11400
> Asus M5A97 @ Rs6500
> ...



Congrats.  

Which shop for CoolerMaster cabinets?


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2013)

image said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Which shop for CoolerMaster cabinets?



Cabinet from SMC.. best rates


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

image said:


> Which shop for CoolerMaster cabinets?



SMC, being the distributor of Coolermaster, should provide best rates of their product in India.



image said:


> Which shop for CoolerMaster cabinets?



SMC, being the distributor of Coolermaster, should provide best rates of their product in India.


----------



## arian29 (Jan 5, 2013)

Final setup....

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/2142/dsc1806v.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> SMC, being the distributor of Coolermaster, should provide best rates of their product in India.



sorry for asking noob question where is smc located???
*
edit:* got it.....


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> SMC, being the distributor of Coolermaster, should provide best rates of their product in India.



CM has only tow distributors here :

Abacus Peripherals Pvt Ltd and Acro Engineering Company


----------



## arian29 (Feb 2, 2013)

This units heats up like anything.. especially the GPU.. i was playing farcry 3 and when i took off my headphones i could hear the fans roaring.. checked with SpeedFan the gpu was at 56 degrees.. any solution/suggestions ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

arian29 said:


> This units heats up like anything.. especially the GPU.. i was playing farcry 3 and when i took off my headphones i could hear the fans roaring.. checked with SpeedFan the gpu was at *56 degrees*.. any solution/suggestions ?



LOL...! 
That ain't even lukewarm buddy its absolutely normal, rather it is much cooler, GFX tends to 65+ on gaming


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2013)

upto 90c is completely fine for modern gpus and *Op* should manually reduce the fan speed either using gfx card's driver control panel or some 3rd party tools to get rid off 'noise'


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

arian29 said:


> This units heats up like anything.. especially the GPU.. i was playing farcry 3 and when i took off my headphones i could hear the fans roaring.. checked with SpeedFan the gpu was at 56 degrees.. any solution/suggestions ?



56C is low temperature on load. You should be enjoying it.


----------

